
Facebook Removed Over 2 Billion Fake Accounts, But The Problem Is Getting Worse - hhs
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/facebook-fake-accounts-afd
======
skilled
Come on, Buzzfeed. One source says 3 billion and you say 2 billion. Get your
shit together.

~~~
hhs
This is amusing, thanks for pointing this out. It looks like the AP said 3
billion yesterday, as cited here:
[https://www.apnews.com/d276ebdec5224398b9d70a6424bdee7b](https://www.apnews.com/d276ebdec5224398b9d70a6424bdee7b).

